# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  Happy Birthday جنتل

## عُبادة

اليوم مع زخات المطر والخير المرتقبة رح يكون الشتا اجمل لانه بصادف مع هطول الخير عيد ميلاد اخ عزيز ومشرف متميز وصديق غالي
كل عام وانت بخير وان شاء الله كل سنة بكون فيه شتا بعيد ميلادك

كل عام وانت بخير يا The Gentle Man

وان شاء الله تعيش حياتك وبصحة وهناء وبرضا من الله



اما قوالب الكيك على الصبايا 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## مدحت

كل عام وانت بالف خير 

وعقبال ال 1000 سنة يارب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## آلجوري

كل عام وإنت بصحة وسلامة أبو حماد ... ينعاد عليك بكل خير وسعادة يا رب  :Smile: 



وهاي أحلا قالب كاتو لخاطرك ... مع انه عليه 16 بس معليش عشان ما نكبرك  :Smile: 



زهري زوء بنات شو بدك تعمل ...  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانت بالف خير جنتل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل عام وانت بخير محمد

----------


## saousana

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وعقبال ما نشوفك خريج اخر الفصل هاد 
وعقبال ما نفرح فيك عريس  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شكرا لكم جميعا


شكرا عباده على مبادرتك الحلوة 


وشكرا للجميع 

جوري كلو حلو منك 
كلشي مقبول


الله يبارك فيكي سوسن 
وان شاء الله عقبال عندك
هلا خلينا على التخرج
العرس لسا
بكير شوي

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الك دموع الورد
ما حدا بقلب القوالب غير لما يكون كل صاحب قالب موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا محمد عقبال مليون سنة

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت بالف بخير ميرفا

شكرا الك

----------


## MR.X

Kol 3am wa enta b5er.

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت بخير ربيع 
شكرا الك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

له له اليوم عيد مبلادك ما كنت حكيت الله يسامحك كبرت سنه يعني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بخير يا The Gentle Man

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_له له اليوم عيد مبلادك ما كنت حكيت الله يسامحك كبرت سنه يعني_ 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
ولا واحد يحكي معي من الي شفتهم  اليوم
زعلان منكم كلكم

----------


## anoucha

عيد سعييييييييييييييد جنتل عقبال 1000 سنة وانت جنتل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانت بخير_

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت بخير عماار
وانوشه 
وغسان 
شكرا الكم

----------


## المتميزة

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا اروع جنتل بالعالم  :Icon31:

----------


## Paradise



----------


## ابو العبد

والله يا مبروك مع اني انا اول واحد هنيتك... وغنيتلك بالمحاضرة كمان ... في حدا غنالك؟؟؟؟

بس مع تقارب الشتا وزخات مطر وابصر شو... 
والله عبادة كان احسن مني .... مع انه المفروض انا الي اكتبلك الموضوع بس حقك علي يا صاحبي و بعتذر منك كثير ... بس انا ولا عبادة كلنا واحد ....

وكل عام وانت بخير وعقبال الف سنة وزيادة حبتين... 
وسنة حلوة يا جميل سنة حلوة سنة حلوة سنة حلوة يا جميل...

هابي بيرث داي تو يو ... هابي بيرث داي هابي بيرث داي هابي بيرث داي تو يو ابو حماد..... :SnipeR (94):

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا لكم جميعا
الف شكر 
والله فرحتوني عشان عندي اصحاب مثلكم
\عقبال ما افرحلكم 


ابو العبد الله يعطيك العافيه
وما قصرت 
وشكرا الك\
ولعباده
ولجميع الاعضاء

----------


## ابو العبد

وهاي احلى كيكة بأحلى شمعة لاحلى ابو حماد ...
وكل عام وانت بخير...

----------


## diyaomari

كل سنة وانت سالم

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت سالم ضياء
شكرا

----------


## ajluni top

كل سنه وانت سالم يا جنتل والعمر كله :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت سالم عجلوني
شكر الك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير يا بلديه :Icon31: 

و عقبال المية سنه بالصحه و العافيه :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانت بخير يا كبير
شكرا الك :SnipeR (62):

----------

